# Anything I've not Tried? Could Use Some Direction



## Screw IBS (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,I was wondering if I could possibly get some help with what direction I can take to help cure or at least alleviate my IBS-D. I'm a young male in my 20s and I've been experiencing IBS-D for the past 3 years. I've made a list of everything I've tried on and off since then, and nothing seems to have helped. Any ideas on what else I should try? I am willing to try anything at this point*Lifestyle:*- Cutting out red meat- Eating more vegetables/fiber (Tried being completely vegetarian at one point too)- Juice diets- Cutting out gluten products- Eating organic only- Running a mile a day- Eating more protein (eggs)- Yogurt- Soup diet- Sleeping more- Drinking more/less alcohol- Cutting out caffeine- Cutting out lactose-based products- Cutting out sugar- Eating easily digestable, semi-solid food (mashed potatoes, soup, etc.)- Drink #### ton (har-har) of water- Cutting out spicy/cheesy foods*Medical:*- Probiotics- Acidophiles (anti-acids)- Gas X- CKLS pills- Pepcid AC- Fiber supplement pills- 'Super enzyme' digestive pills- Charcoal (Carbon)I've tried each of the above at select intervals, controlling all other factors and only experimenting with one change as would a scientist in an experiment, but unfortunately, I've had no luck and am running out of options. I work in the film industry and being on set, sometimes there isn't even a porta-potty, what more a bathroom to use. I'm preaching to the choir here but IBS is seriously ruining my life. I know everyone on here needs help and I hate to start yet another 'please help me!' thread since we are all on the same boat, but any advice or suggestions you could give me would be very much appreciated. I in turn, will do what I can to also help others suffering from this dreadful ailment on here as well.Thanks!BLT


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

How does your lifestyle look now, what do you eat? Do you remember what happened when your symptoms started to appear? And generally fiber is not a great idea when it comes to IBS-D. Did you try a low carb diet?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't see imodium on your list.. it is an anti-diarrheal. Works well. Try it. I used it preventatively with each meal for years. You may want to take an anti-gas with it to prevent the cramping that sometimes comes with using it.There is no harm in taking it.. even long term.Also read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread for the instructions on how to use Calcium Carbonate supplements to firm up BM's. (This thread is pinned to the top of this forum)


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Be aware that taking more insoluble fibre,the fibre found in most green vegetables and brown bread and brown rice can actually make things much worse rather than better for some.


----------



## Screw IBS (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,Thanks so much for the quick replies. I'm already rearing up to try some of these new ideas -


> How does your lifestyle look now, what do you eat? Do you remember what happened when your symptoms started to appear? And generally fiber is not a great idea when it comes to IBS-D. Did you try a low carb diet?


I am mostly pescaterian (Fish and chicken), I avoid red meat as much as possible, as well as carbs. I try to eat as much veggies as possible, drink soup, fresh juice and tons of water, and have a lot of eggs for protein. Only thing is I'm forced to eat out a lot because of long hours and catered food on movie sets, so I don't get to cook my own food as much as I'd like to. I didn't know that fiber = bad. I'll try cutting down. The symptoms started appearing about 3 years ago after I started working 3 jobs and skipped meals a lot. My operating hypothesis is that because I started skipping meals a lot, my stomach produced too much acidity that eventually broke down my lining, leading to the situation. I have no idea how to rectify the situation or go back on course though.


> I don't see imodium on your list.. it is an anti-diarrheal. Works well. Try it. I used it preventatively with each meal for years. You may want to take an anti-gas with it to prevent the cramping that sometimes comes with using it.


After reading through this forum, I've contemplated imodium for awhile, but might that lead to constipation? I'd rather not have either, but I consider IBS-D better than IBS-Constipation (Better to expel than to hold waste, my logic tells me). Do you think it might lead to that?


> Be aware that taking more insoluble fibre,the fibre found in most green vegetables and brown bread and brown rice can actually make things much worse rather than better for some.


That's a great point. I always thought the old cliche of 'eat your veggies' was a tried-and-test cure to everything, but maybe I'll try cutting down fiber.Any other ideas? This is already helping a lot, and I cannot thank you enough for your help! You guys are amazing!


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

It seems like you're eating a healthy diet, that's a starter, but do try to cut back on the fibers. I think you'll find it helpful. Have you heard that IBS sometimes is caused by bacteria (SIBO) or fungus i.e candida? I'm just informing, since it took me years to realize that IBS is not an illness but a name for symptoms. If this is the case, check out the FODMAP-diet or the Candida-diet. Those can be very strict, no fruit, some not allowed vegtables, no sugar, nuts, cheese, certain oils, carbs etc.If you have IBS-D Imodium will (if you're lucky) make you "constipated" for a day or two. It usually won't cause our overactive bowles to calm down to such levels that it causes real constipation. Imodium is a patch on the wound, but if you have SIBO or candida those will feed the problem (but sometimes you just need to take them, speaking from experience). I just started taking a Biotion supplement and noticed, for the first time in years, that I had solid BM's. I can't promise anything though, since I haven't taken it for long. If you buy it, make sure you get a clean supplemet without yeast or sugar or whatever.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Agree with the other posters. You may also want to add anti-inflammatory agents to your diet. This would include olive/coconut oil, cinnamon, oregano as foods and maybe some supplementary ones--astaxanthin is great and good for more than inflammation (protects skin from sun damage, eyes, etc). Too, nothing works instantly so be ready to change for the duration--your body has to heal, don't stress it too much.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I take one immodium every morning 20 minutes before I eat. I have for almost a year now. It's the only thing that's let me live a normal life. Before I did that I did a food diary and found all the foods that bother my gut. I eliminated them (mainly lactose and fructose, milk and fruit). It was better, but no where near normal. Imodium solved it for me.I actually am quite regular now. One or two nice solid BMs in the morning. Sometimes another later in the day. I doubt with your diet it would bind you up. I still have bad days, but they are few and far between, and if I know it's not a virus I just take another imodium.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you are worried about the imodium constipating you... try breaking them in half. Most druggists have pill cutters.


----------



## charm120 (Jun 12, 2012)

hi i know whT ur gking through.im.a 19 year old female and i kno how hard it is try cut out anything dairy try avoid eggs and bread try eat more potoes white fish and chicken avoid fizzy drinks tea or coffee or energy drinks have you tried fybogel or peppermint calsules have you ever thought about havinf a accupuncture done xx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Supplements/HerbsCalcium Carbonate (generally constipating, usually 300-600 mgs with each of three meals)PeppermintAloeFennelSlippery ElmMedicationsOTCImodium (usually 2 doses a day gives better control than the same amount once a day)PrescriptionAntispasmodicsAnti-depressants (usually for IBS-D we are talking tricyclics or SNRI's)Bile Binding Agents like QuestranMind/BodyGeneralized Stress reductionYoga/Tai ChiMeditationClinical HypnotherapyCognitive Behavioral Therapy for IBSAcupunctureMassage


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

I suggest following the guidelines in Eating for IBS. I know I keep writing this in every thread, but it has truly turned my life around and quickly!I follow a diet a lot like yours - the changes I would make to the lifestyle you wrote about above, is, if you are eating a lot of veggies, don't eat raw veggies on an empty stomach - if you have a salad with your meal, eat the salad at the end and eat the soluable fibres first (bread, rice, noodles, etc.). Also, try cutting out egg yolks and just stick with the whites. Good luck!


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

I know you want to eat healthy but for most people with ibs-d that isnt always possible...ive learnt that the only veg i can really eat is carrots/butternut squash...most veg and fruits are extremely hard for our tummys to digest...i would really reccomend making carbs the majority of your diet or at least giving it a try-carbs act as a bulking agent and help absorb excess liquid in the gut. Also, eggs have alot of fat which makes them terrible triggers for diarreah attacks. It takes a while to come to terms with what you can and cannot eat, the book "eating for ibs" by heather van vorous is excellent at explaining the effects of different foods on the gut in terms of soluble/insoluble fibre and has lots of great recipies-its been helpful for alot of people!! (with imodium you can adjust the dose to suit you if youre worried about constipation) Goodluck xx


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm a male 21 so I know where you are coming from. I have also tried almost everything you have listed. I think at this point you should try some of the Antispasmodics like bentyl and If they don't work you could try the Anti-depressants(tricyclics or SNRI's). I am currently trying Elavil (amitriptyline) they have helped a lot for 3 weeks but now I'm having to up the dose from 10 to 50mg as they have lost effect but LOTS of people have found they work at a low dose of 10mg where side effects are not common, although they can mess with your sex drive but only for a few weeks in my case. Have you tried an elimination diet? Have you tried Imodium? Some people on here swear by calcium (300-600mg with meals) although I never noticed any difference myself it is worth a try. Good luck, if you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## Screw IBS (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,Wow thanks so much for the support! So I just ordered some imodium through amazon (why I couldn't walk 15 minutes to a drug store, I don't know), and will be ordering some calcium soon as well. *Any other drugs I should try?*In the meantime, I tried the FODMAP diet and cutting down on the raw veggies, like many people here have suggested, and it's been helping out a lot. I happen to work next to an organic, all-natural restaurant and have had dinner there every day this week. It was expensive (thanks, hipsters), but it was oh so worth it! For the past three days, my diarrhea is much more under control with solid BMs, but the unfortunate thing is that I still feel I have to go 2 to 3 times a day, when in the past, I can usually get away with just once or twice. *I'm not quite sure how to alleviate that. Any ideas? *That being said, this is still a tremendous improvement from last week.Now, the only unfortunate thing is that I travel a lot, and don't think I'll always be in a yuppie neighborhood with good quality food. It'll be a crapshoot (har-har) when I can't eat at this restaurant 24/7. I will definitely try to keep reducing raw veggies and eggs, though I am a huge sucker for a good omelet. Back in my younger days, I used to make myself an omelet every day. Alas!Do you guys think massages/yoga/acupuncture is a good idea too? I've never done any of those before in my life! Any other tips? I'm totally down to be a guinea pig and keep ya'll posted on my progress.Lastly, thanks again for all the input - I'm really feelin' the love, I'll keep everyone posted on how it goes. So far so good this week, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd have thought an omelette would be fine. Protein seems to be a better option than carbs in a lot of cases.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Screw IBS said:


> Do you guys think massages/yoga/acupuncture is a good idea too? I've never done any of those before in my life! Any other tips? I'm totally down to be a guinea pig and keep ya'll posted on my progress.


I suppose massages/yoga/acupuncture won't hurt....although I don't think it has been proven to help IBS but hey everybody responds differently to different things, I say give it a try! May help with your stress levels which often make IBS/diarrhea worse. *fingers crossed for you*


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Screwibs, A good thread!I'd second trying immodium and calcium, see which suits you best. Vegetable fibre is generally not a problem for me, although I do avoid excess cereal fibre.You could also experiment taking a probiotic containing Saccharomyces boulardii [one tablet with each meal].Good luck and let us know what works well for you.


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

I have been trying yoga poses that are said to help aid digestion and am being adjusted by a chiropractor on a regular basis. I have been feeling better, but I can't say for sure that it helps because I've done a whole life overhaul to feel this good, and I am still working on staying consistent with diet, etc. My dr. also recommended a probiotic (TuZen) that I am just starting out on.


----------



## Screw IBS (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi All,So I've been cutting back on unsuitable veggies (per FODMAP), and its been helping a lot, until today, where the morning BM was a little bit tougher than usual. I think the less fiber might be leading to constipation, so before it ends up being bad and I have to switch sub-forum sections, I will up my fiber increase a little bit today and see what happens. Man, why is my digestive system so delicate!? Everything seems like such a fragile balance. It's interesting how I can go from IBS-D to possible IBS-C in the span of 4 days.


> I'd have thought an omelette would be fine. Protein seems to be a better option than carbs in a lot of cases.


Hmm okay, maybe I won't have to give them up after all! 


> May help with your stress levels which often make IBS/diarrhea worse. *fingers crossed for you*


That's very true. I think stress is definitely a major contributor, though there's seriously not much I can do about it except to contain and alleviate it. Hmm.


> Screwibs, A good thread! I'd second trying immodium and calcium, see which suits you best.


Thank you! Just playing my part in the war against this horrible disease. I will definitely be trying some calcium. Any dosage/brands you recommend in particular?


> My dr. also recommended a probiotic (TuZen) that I am just starting out on.


Okay cool, I will give those a shot!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Looks like you are really being pro-active on the IBS front - Take a peek at my journey below - I did many of the things you are doing - since back before you were born! After a while, nothing really lasted long-term in my case, but hopefully you will see some improvement. If you want to address the mind-body connection, which can sometimes override other treatments, I would be happy to help. I speak with IBS patients all the time -







Let me know!


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

ScrewIBS, re, "Thank you! Just playing my part in the war against this horrible disease. I will definitely be trying some calcium. Any dosage/brands you recommend in particular?"I am in the UK so brands of calcium will be different. Look at lindas calcium thread. I think in the US, Caltrate 600mg is mentioned a number of times. The key is to find a Calcium/vitamin D3 combination. Avoid those containing magnesium as an active ingredient. Good luck.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I smoked my way into this and cardio problems. I began taking a grape based flavonoid supplement to treat the cholesterol build ups and found it also treated my D and GERD for over 12 years. This likely only works if you have created an inflammatory condition in your gut, as there is evidence that the grape seed and skin alters platelet behaviour that can cause GERD and a D response as well as the cholesterol deposits.Mark


----------



## cooldude (Mar 6, 2011)

you can give colostrum a try.....here is my experience with it,,,, http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/154630-colostrum-working-believe-it-plz-must-read/


----------

